# Pinch that off before walking!!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no suggestions, but I sure enough knew exactly what you are talking about! :smile:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nope, no suggestions. My kids joke that my eight year old male Standard Poodle is a "Walking Pooer" because he will not stay in one spot and finish his business. Imagine my delight when my new pup started doing the same thing! Occasionally, the pup won't even stop to wee... and he has the yellow legs to prove it.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy peed and pood AT THE SAME TIME last week. Never saw anything like it before. I was amazed. Haha


----------



## PoodleDude (Oct 19, 2014)

Hahahaha. But did she walk while doing both!? That sold be impressive. Haha


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

No walking. My two tpoos stay put while pottying.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodleDude said:


> Hahahaha. But did she walk while doing both!? That sold be impressive. Haha



Funny!! Apollo walks as he pops he wants to get away from it!!! So he keeps moving forward LOL and 

Both Lou & Apollo "Leap forward" / jump over it , when finished to make sure to not step on what they left behind LOL 

They HATE poop and pee.. It's ridiculous how big of a scene they make if they step on it .. They start limping and drooling. And come to me for me to clean it LOL I've never seen anything like it... And I have videos, one for instance shows us playing fetch and the ball fell on a poop LOL they wouldn't pick it up at all.. They circle it but won't touch it ..... Pfff!! ?


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Willow only walks when she is straining to get it out. She is a perfectly clean pee-er.


----------

